# epic day



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

sweet video thanks for sharing


----------



## yak69 (Jul 7, 2012)

nice fish, fantastic looking conditions.
how far offshore where you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

2-3 miles out


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Great fishing there mate.
Wish we could get mahi's so close, one fish I want to catch on the yak.....and oh so tasty!!!


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

Sensational vid. Thank you.
What breaking strain? And type of gear??


----------

